# Quel bug stupide, essayez le !



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2014)

Vous avez un iPad ? 
Avez vous déjà essayé de commencer l'écriture d'un texte par le point d'interrogation ?
Bon courage ! :rateau:


----------



## boddy (4 Décembre 2014)

J'ai un iPad. Je viens d'essayer. Ben, j'ai rien vu de spécial


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2014)

C'est peut-être lié à la version iOS ? (8.1.1 sur iPad Air 2 ici)

Pour moi, impossible de commencer un texte par "?" c'est toujours le caractère "," qui s'affiche.
Pour afficher "?" en début de texte, il faut impérativement appuyer préalablement 2 fois sur shift.


----------



## boddy (4 Décembre 2014)

8.1.1 pour moi aussi, sur iPad Air. Le modèle affichée MD791NF/4 (je sais pas si ça peut t'aider...).


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2014)

boddy a dit:


> 8.1.1 pour moi aussi, sur iPad Air. Le modèle affichée MD791NF/4 (je sais pas si ça peut t'aider...).


Moi c'est un iPad Air 2 (donc pas la même ref.)
Ce serait étonnant que ce bug soit lié au hardware.

Toi tu peux taper directement un "?" en début de texte sans passer par la touche Shift ?


----------



## boddy (4 Décembre 2014)

MarcMame a dit:


> Toi tu peux taper directement un "?" en début de texte sans passer par la touche Shift ?



Si je tape sur "?" sans passer par la touche shift j'ai une virgule : normal :rateau:
Si je tape sur shift + ? j'ai bien un point d'interrogation et je peux continuer à taper.

Je fais ça avec Pages, précision peut-être utile...


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2014)

Je crois comprendre : 
J'ai l'habitude d'appuyer sur "Shift" puis le caractère pour l'obtenir. Ce qui fonctionne très bien en temps normal mais pas dans ce cas précis.
Si on maintient la touche Shift tout en appuyant sur le caractère, ça fonctionne.
Donc pour obtenir "?" en début de texte il faut impérativement maintenir la touche Shift (comme sur un clavier traditionnel).
C'est ce que tu faisais ?
Le cas échéant, peux tu essayer en ne maintenant pas la touche shift ?


----------



## boddy (4 Décembre 2014)

MarcMame a dit:


> C'est ce que tu faisais ?
> Le cas échéant, peux tu essayer en ne maintenant pas la touche shift ?



Ben oui, c'est ce que je faisais.
Si je lâche shift, j'ai une virgule.

Tu vas nous dire quel gag tu as ? J'aimerais bien rire un peu...


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2014)

boddy a dit:


> Si je lâche shift, j'ai une virgule.


Normalement : Non !
Essaye la chose suivante :
Tape une lettre, n'importe laquelle et ensuite appuie sur Shift, relâche puis appuie sur "?".
Ca ne doit pas poser de problème.
Maintenant fais la même chose sans rien taper au début du texte, ca ne fonctionne plus. (il faut taper 2 fois sur shift pour avoir ensuite le "?")


----------



## boddy (4 Décembre 2014)

MarcMame a dit:


> Normalement : Non !
> _*Ben si, c'est le comportement normal de tous les claviers.
> *_
> Essaye la chose suivante :
> ...



*J'ai tapé 2 fois sur shift, relâché, et la touche ", ou ?" = j'ai une virgule.*

Je veux pas te démoraliser, mais, comme j'ai du temps et que je suis TRÈS gentille, j'ai fait toutes ces manips avec le clavier en bluetooth connecté à la tablette et sans le clavier connecté, donc avec le clavier de la tablette, pour obtenir dans les deux cas le résultat cité plus haut.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2014)

Tu ne me démoralises pas et tu es effectivement TRÈS gentille. 

C'est quand même bizarre.
Si je tape "T" puis "Shift" (la touche shift passe du blanc sur fond gris au gris sur fond blanc) puis "?"
J'ai comme résultat : "T?" et pas "T,"


----------



## boddy (4 Décembre 2014)

Là, pour le coup, je dois partir...

Idée, tu n'aurais pas un clavier étranger (enfin, pour moi qui suis française) et qui réagirait différemment ?


Bonne continuation....


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2014)

Non pas de clavier étranger. Le basique Apple Français.

Ce que je trouve étrange c'est que en début de frappe et sans maintenir "Shift" :

- La touche "*,/?*" donne "*,*" (anormal puisque "shift" est présélectionné en début de ligne)
- La touche "*shift*" suivi de "*,/?*" donne "*,*" (pas de changement et donc anormal)
- La touche "*shift*" appuyée 2 fois suivie de "*,/?*" donne "*?*" (ce qui me semble tout à fait anormal)



Alors qu'en cours de frappe on retrouve un comportement tout à fait normal :

- La touche "*,/?*" donne "*,*"
- La touche "*shift*" suivi de "*,/?*" donne "*?*"


----------



## Phyra (4 Décembre 2014)

Effectivement, je constate le même soucis (iPad Air 2)

Si j'appuie directement sur ? c'est la virgule qui apparaît 
Si je tape sur une lettre puis ensuite sur shift et ? C'est bien ? qui apparaît.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------

Ah en fait, il faut enlever le shift puis ensuite le remettre pour que ? apparaisse donc deux fois shift pour avoir le ? au lieu d'avoir le ? directement.

Bon après perso, ça ne me dérange pas, je ne commence jamais mes phrases par un ? Lol


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2014)

Phyra a dit:


> Effectivement, je constate le même soucis (iPad Air 2)


Attendons d'autres retours mais ce problème serait lié à ce modèle ?




Phyra a dit:


> Bon après perso, ça ne me dérange pas, je ne commence jamais mes phrases par un ? Lol


Ben moi il m'arrive parfois de répondre à un iMessage uniquement par un "?".


----------



## adixya (4 Décembre 2014)

C'est le point d'interrogation-gate !


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2014)

:rateau:


----------



## Twister59 (4 Décembre 2014)

Sa me le fait aussi sur iPad mini 2 sous iOS 8.1.1


----------



## ch45750 (9 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, Idem pour moi sur IPad Air sous 8.1


----------

